# My Surprise :)



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

My lovely other half got me a Degu as a present! It's so cute i'm madly in love with him, we've decided on the name Dexter  will put a picture on as soon as i can


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

That was a nice surprise  did he get just the one? i thought theyre supposed to be in groups?

Cant wait to see a piccie!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

we have just the one as his friend died a couple weeks ago, going getting him a friend tomorrow though hopefully


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> we have just the one as his friend died a couple weeks ago, going getting him a friend tomorrow though hopefully


Good luck getting him a friend  I have heard they get lonely if they are kept singly but I have never had degus so could be wrong 

I really want some though I love the squeaky noises they make


----------



## emmilouno1 (Jan 3, 2010)

i like degus they are like giant versions of my gerbils hehe


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Good luck getting him a friend  I have heard they get lonely if they are kept singly but I have never had degus so could be wrong
> 
> I really want some though I love the squeaky noises they make


haha when we talk to it it makes the most cutest noises...can't handle him yet going to have to do it slowly but he is the most cutest thing ever!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> we have just the one as his friend died a couple weeks ago, going getting him a friend tomorrow though hopefully


Poor little fella - im not sure how they cope with the death of their friends  Im sure he'll love having a new friend 

Let us know how they get on........and dont forget the pics


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How sweet..

they remind me of giant gerbils..... And I don't find gerbils particularly interactive.. so how are Degu's to handle???


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

been offered two male degus, only thing is i need to sort out some transport to pick them up  which is proving so difficult as i have the room and verything they need...apart from a bloody car...god i need to learn to drive!!!

I've handld a fe and there great and so cute, Dexter has clearly never been handled so we're just trying to do it slowly, we got him to climb on our hands but then the minute you move he shoots of!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

my doughter has one she has had it 5 years


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

borderer said:


> my doughter has one she has had it 5 years


 i think the noises they make ar so cute, i spend ages talking to mine and it sits right next to the bars and mkes all sorts of noises at me


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

ye funny little things


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sooo cute!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Not a ood picture but this is the first time Dexter has let us handle him


----------

